# Girlfriend Redfish video



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Went out with brandon (skinnywaters on here) to try out his new xpress tunnel hull. My gf and him got on some reds while i mainly filmed.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

If she loves fishing you need to keep her! It's awesome when you have a wife that fully supports the fishing habit.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I love the smooth red release playbacks. Good film with a little humor. Media, entertainment major?


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> I love the smooth red release playbacks. Good film with a little humor. Media, entertainment major?


Were you fishing around the Braden river flats?,and what were you throwing?


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> If she loves fishing you need to keep her! It's awesome when you have a wife that fully supports the fishing habit.


She loves it! Even throws fly with me sometimes. Been together about 9 years now.



sjrobin said:


> I love the smooth red release playbacks. Good film with a little humor. Media, entertainment major?


Ha no not at all. I went to fsu and Usf as cell/molecular bio major and now I'm in dental school down here in bradenton. I used to skateboard and we'd film some so I have the basics down. Not good by a long shot though haha. This camera is pretty sweet though, sj4000 wifi $75 new. Comparable to GoPro.



hunter4626 said:


> Were you fishing around the Braden river flats?,and what were you throwing?


No this is about 2 hrs north of there. I live right by Braden river though and am here now going to be maybe fish it tomorrow. You local? I usually throw fly now but this was my buddy and gf and they like throwing cut pins for a nice easy day. The black was on shrimp.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Trampled by Turtles effin rule!!!!
Nice vid too..


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Trampled by Turtles effin rule!!!!
> Nice vid too..


Yes sir! Started playing banjo after hearing wait so long.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Jfack said:


> Yes sir! Started playing banjo after hearing wait so long.


Not local anymore-moved up to the Tally area-live next to the wacissa river, but lived in the Tampa St Pete area for 22 years-fished everywhere.Favorite spot was Bishops Harbor.


----------

